# Team Recess king of the bay 2014



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Here is a video recap of some of our trips fishing the tourney. Missed to many weekends to offshore bites going off, but ended up haveing a good time .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ew84FoD7rX8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Received a this video is not playable..


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

nice footage...............


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Works for me Kenny...

Good job Tim, Gene, Cliff and the "Recess" crew...


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Pensacola Bay has a great variety of big fish. Catching Tarpon, kingfish, redfish, redsnapper,sail catfish, and jack caravel is just to much fun. Tim and Cliff thanks I enjoyed it


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Great Video!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Great video, hope you sealed up some of those tasty baits for some winter off shore action!:thumbup:

Jimmy


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Sequoiha said:


> Received a this video is not playable..


Kenny it won't play on mobile devices cause of the music choice. Sorry for the headbanger music . I'll tone it down next video.


----------



## doubletake (Oct 23, 2007)

Great video....


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

Awesome! Great Vid guys!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

All I can say is wow, good work on the cast net! Great Video too.


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Kim said:


> All I can say is wow, good work on the cast net! Great Video too.


 Kim Thanks for the comment. Tim and Cliff love to throw the net in the morning for live bait. That one throw had two bul reds in it along with about 150 large menhaden. What a blast before the trip even starts :thumbup:


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

nice


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like fun, congrat's and thanks for sharing


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

What? No grouper? Badass video guys. I caught myself smiling while watching. Thanks for the post.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

great job on the video Tim!!!!
that was a fun tourney. everyone caught a lot of fish. there are a lot of different fish in Pensacola bay and the beginning of fall everything starts chowing down for the winter runs.
but it's time to get offshore and pull up some groupers b4 they shut us down again..


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Dang, you guys never cease to amaze!!!!!


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Flounderpounder said:


> Dang, you guys never cease to amaze!!!!!


Thanks for the comment Tom. Aint it about time for us to get after the flounder again.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

purple haze said:


> Thanks for the comment Tom. Aint it about time for us to get after the flounder again.


I believe so! :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Awwwsome!!!

NJD


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

You guys are the cast net bunch for sure. I'll have to learn that all over again, your my idol now.


----------



## CharlieT (Feb 13, 2012)

That was some straight-up bad-arse fishing! Especially for the bay! You guys got it down to a science. You could probably sell that video to the tourist development folks...except you would have a hundred bass boats there next year.

Congrats to some mighty fine fishermen!!!


----------

